#        ?
,      ,     !  :Smilie:

----------

.,      ,     , ....

----------

, ,       .   ,     ,        .   , , .

----------

.   .  ,     ,      ,     .         ,    ,   , .       .

----------

> .   .


     (  -    )   ?         ,  ,      .
.

----------

4  .     - 10    2- ,      .       ,    ,  .     -     ,  () -    .

----------

.  ,        .    .   :-)

----------

,   !  :Smilie:

----------


## ˸

** *IFRS*? 
    ,    .

----------


## poncha

*,*
, ,         ? 
   (  ) ?

----------


## tktha

.

----------


## ˸

,    ,      :Frown:

----------


## RedBrandt

?    .

----------


## Kolelef

CPA                 ,        .     - . 
      .

----------


## poncha

? 
   ?        ?

----------


## Kolelef

,  .      2003  ( ).  15000  .  -    .

----------


## Kolelef

www.globalcipa.org

----------


## poncha

*Kolelef*,    !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## ˸

,     ,  -     ?

----------


## poncha

*˸*,             .     64 .  2          . 
        . 
    .       ,    ,     ,      !  ,    !
            .     ..    ...

----------


## _

.

----------


## ˸

> 


 ?
*poncha*,     !!!!!!

----------


## _

> ?


    - . ...

----------


## poncha

*˸*,   !

     ?  ?    ?

----------


## poncha

!   ,       .
 ?   !       ,  ,    ,     ,   ,        ..    ,    ,      .   ,    ,     . 
 -    (,     -   ...)       .   ,     ,      ,     ...  ,        .     ,         -        !!!
    !

----------


## Rimskaya

:-(        ,      ...         :-(((         ,           :-)

----------


## @

.  -  . , ,       (      ).   .

----------


## MacKay

> ,  .      2003  ( ).  15000  .  -    .


...    ,     ,         ,      "":
1.       (    10%    ARE -  90%       .

2.             .    -      ,   2000               .

3.       -     ""   ...  :Stick Out Tongue:  

4.            .       -  -,          .   ""       ...    ,            ,     .   http://russia.accaglobal.com/     .

5.   CIPA ( )   ,       AICPA (  ,      )    .     CIPAEN     ( )    (  ).
http://www.globalcipa.org/       -    ""        .

 ,

----------


## dao

.   ,       , ..        .,                ""    .

----------

> .   ,       , ..        .,                ""    .


  ,  ,        ,       .

----------


## dao

> ,  ,        ,       .


    .     klerk ( )                .,          ,     - "".

----------


## Londa

,     ,   ,     ,    .

----------


## zas77

> .,     ...    .


,      ".,   " ( klerk.ru/boss?40583 ). -   ,   ,        .

----------

!!! , -      GAAP ? 
 ,    .   .

----------

-    ?? 
     ,   ?

----------


## MacKay

...       ,       ( ?)  ,       .
 ,     -       ,      (    US GAAP,      ).      ,               ..,      ,   (Russian GAAP).

.

----------

..
     ??     CIPA   ?        ?

----------


## MacKay

-  CIPA    (   )  CGA (  ),               .             ,    ,       .
 ,      ,            .
,   ,       - CAP -    , , CIPA    .    CIPA    ,     , ,       .              (   ).
,   ...  :Wink:

----------

?
     IFRS, CIPA  GAAP?

----------


## stas

, : 

_4.1. ...            ,               ( ,       )_

----------


## MacKay

,       - IFRS  GAAP     ,          . ,       -,   US GAAP -    ,     (  -  CPA - ),             (..  IFRS) -      , CIPA, CIMA  ..
    :      ,       ,          . ,       .
 ,       ,    .          .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## MacKay

:Stick Out Tongue:  ,    !!!   :Wow: 
      -  .

----------


## MacKay

http://www1.minfin.ru/buh/msms/b_sm.htm
 ,     http://www1.minfin.ru/buh/b_ms.htm
     ,        .     2500    ,   ..

----------

)  )

----------


## ZGF

,  .           .

----------


## MacKay

> ,  .           .


 ,       ?
  -  . :yes:

----------


## ZGF

...  . .

----------


## tktha

!!!

----------


## FSK

: "         " ?
              ,

----------


## MacKay

> : "         " ?
>               ,


      .      ,     -               -  Excel        .

 ,     ,     .     : :yes:    !!! :yes:      ,             ,     ,     .

 80         (   )   (   )              -             -        . 
         -      - ,    .               .  ,     ,   ...

----------


## ne ona

> ,     -               -  Excel        .


 ...




> ,     ,     .     :   !!!     ,             ,     ,     .
>  ,     ,   ...


        ,   ,        :    2    14  .. .     ,    ,   ,     ,       .
      ,      .           ,       GAAP,           .

----------


## gluchnaya

-   ,  ,     ( ,     )
   -    ,            ...   :Wow:

----------


## Ann@

,      ,  IAB  IFA?        ?           ...

----------


## MacKay

:yes:  ,     .    MacKay -   ,             ,   ICAEW, ICAS  ACCA.          IFA  IAB  .               ,   8     :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post50662290 
     :
    -  (    ). 
  . 
 -   . 
   ,        
www.iab.org.uk 
     -       . 

  ,      . 
www.gaap-ias.ru 
   -   . 

 ,  ,     ,  -     (  IFA)      .    :Cool:

----------


## Ann@

, !
,      :Smilie:     .    , ,  .

----------


## MacKay

.      ,     UK GA             . 
         (.   ..)             .
 ,       2.5    -         .   :yes:

----------


## msfo

> .      ,     UK GA             . 
>          (.   ..)             .
>  ,       2.5    -         .


  -    ,

----------


## Ann@

> -    ,


  -     . , -    ?   !

----------


## MacKay

?      ...  :yes:

----------


## Ann@

> ?      ...


  :Smilie:      , , ,     .   -    :Smilie: )).
     ,     ,   - -   .

----------


## msfo

> , , ,     .   -   )).
>      ,     ,   - -   .


  ,       ,   :Wink:

----------


## gluchnaya

> ,       ,


        ,   ...    ,  ...       :Wink:   ,        ( -      )

----------


## Animax

!
          ... (. )
!  :Wink:

----------

-      .      ,     (      ,     ).
        -.
     -  .

----------


## msfo

?

 , ,   ?

----------

,     ,    -

----------


## Ki

?!

----------

?

----------


## msfo

> ?


copyright -

----------

?
   ATC Int  280$

----------


## Ki

-  280       ,    .

----------

.                 .

----------

..

----------


## Ki

, ,

----------


## MacKay

:Wow:      !   :Stick Out Tongue:    ...

       -     ...  :yes:

----------

-      -. 

   .,      ,   .    -   .  ,  .

----------


## MacKay

?   :Wink:

----------


## alnima

, 

-       ???   ? ,     :Smilie: 
 ,    ?

----------


## artbuh

:Frown: 
   ,    ...
,         ...

----------


## asoli

> .,      ,     , ....


 ...,     . :Big Grin:

----------


## asoli

> .


   /,          . :Big Grin:

----------


## asoli

> .,      ,     , ....


!
    .

----------

> , : 
> 
> _4.1. ...            ,               ( ,       )_


 :yes:  

       ,       -     -)

    , ,  ,           ,      ,    .

----------

2006 .

----------



----------


## Alison

)) 

69  -   ,       GAAP (   )

37  -   ,       IFRS (   ) 

..     ,               . 
,         IFRS  GAAP   :Cool:   :Wink:   ,   ?  :Smilie:   , , IFRS ,      GAAP   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Yazik

> )) 
> 
> - , , IFRS ,      GAAP


 ?     3 ,     GAAP :

    . . :Smilie:  

     ,   . IFRS       . :Big Grin:

----------


## Alison

> ,   . IFRS       .


  :Smilie:       ...  :Big Grin:  
   , , : http://www.kleoclub.org/files/shoes.htm

 :Wink:

----------


## Nova Consulting

> ,      ,     !


 ...   ?

----------


## .

.     http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=44626

----------


## VeraFet

,     ,     - .          ,      .  ,       IFRS  GAAP,             ,     18,     (   )    ,   ,   ,         ,      :   ,    .          -  ,   ,  ,   -     ..       ,  ,   ,    ,      , ,  EXCEL  .
       :
IAS International Accounting Standards     () -   ,    
IFRS - Inetrnational Financial Reporting Stndards -     ()
GAAP - Generally Accepted Accounting Principles  -    
GAAP -    ,    .
, !!! :Type:

----------


## .!

!    ...
      ,           .  ,     ,    ...
    ... :Smilie:     - ? ! :yes:

----------


## REG_ina

> ,     ,     - .          ,      . 
>       ,  ,   ,    ,      , ,  EXCEL  .


   VeraFet.  -  , , -,         (    ,      )  .      ,  -    ,    -     .       ,  ,  ,       .  -   ,   ,      . ,  ...
 ,   ,  ,      (  -    ,    ),  ,        () .    ,        ,   ,     -    .
-,      ...   .    -,   -  ,        .     .  - ,    .    , ,  ,  ,      .           .     -   ,          ,  ,   -  , .
   ,       .  !       .   ,       .  -  .



> IAS International Accounting Standards     () -   ,    
> IFRS - Inetrnational Financial Reporting Stndards -     ()


    .    IAS ,    .      IFRS.   ,     IAS    .     ,      .
 ,      ,  IAS/IFRS.  "",  ,  .

----------


## REG_ina

> ...    - ?


,     :
...      . . ., -, 2008. . ,   .
   ,       ,     ,    .    .   .      ,      , ..           .
    -,   accountingreform.ru     .    ,     ,      .
    ,       !     ,    ,   -,   .      ! , ,      .

.!,      ,    .       accaexamsru.23.com1.ru     .
.

----------


## alex_rus

IAS   , IASB ,   2009   ""    ,    ,     IAS14,   IFRS 8.
 ,   ,          ,    ,          ,    ,       " KPMG ..."  ,       .

----------


## alex_rus

,     : http://www.aasb.gov.au/Pronouncement...standards.aspx

    ,        IFRS,   ,   , , ,   ,       , ..            , , ,    1.

----------


## REG_ina

:
http://www.ifrs-portal.com/Texte_eng.../Standards.htm
 ,  .
     .   , , ?

----------


## alex_rus

KPMG  (ozon.ru): http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/3777318/
 E&Y  (ozon.ru): http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/3511624/
  :
 KPMG  (alpina.ru): http://www.alpina.ru/book/635/
 E&Y  (alpina.ru): http://www.alpina.ru/book/566/

    -  5 . .

    ,    , ..   ,      .

Alex

P.S.  http://www.ifrs-portal.com  ,      pdf ,   http://www.aasb.gov.au pdf.

----------


## REG_ina

-.   ,         .       , ,  ,      .     .        ,   .     ,     - . ,      ,   ,      :Smilie:

----------


## _78

, , ,     .
       , ..   "   "      ...    :
-  ,        ?
-     -   : "      "? ..  -   -     (  )..
    ,    -  ...(  -   -)

----------

,   . 

  ,         ACCA?   Intermediate,      .    .  ,   ACCA.    ?
    ?...

----------

,        ,   ?  ,     ...

----------

,   ,    .   -  .       .   73    2006 .

----------


## santyaz

> :
> http://www.ifrs-portal.com/Texte_eng.../Standards.htm
>  ,  .
>      .   , , ?


 
http://dipifr.info/ifrs_texts.html

----------


## REG_ina

> http://dipifr.info/ifrs_texts.html


   -...  :Frown:

----------


## santyaz

> -...


     ?

----------


## REG_ina

> ?


    . 


> IAS 1.   . **
> 
> IAS 2. . **
> 
> IAS 7.     . **


  ..

----------


## santyaz

> .   ..


,    ...  ,   .    - ?

----------


## REG_ina

> - ?


 . ,    .   5.0. ?

----------


## REG_ina

:
The file is damaged and could not be regaired
 ,  : ,       -    ...
,    , .  ,  ,   - .   ,      :Smilie:

----------


## santyaz

> :
> The file is damaged and could not be regaired
>  ,  : ,       -    ...
> ,    , .  ,  ,   - .   ,


,  - 8.0..   (),

----------


## REG_ina

santyaz, !  .
 9.0,  .

----------


## Diana_

,    http://dipifr.info/ifrs_texts.html      ,    ""    ?

----------


## Diana_

,    (),         -     2-3 .       -        .

http://www.russia.accaglobal.com/rus...nt/exam_papers

 -         .

----------


## santyaz

> ,    http://dipifr.info/ifrs_texts.html      ,    ""    ?


  .

----------


## Tatyana Baranova

> ,   ,    .


  ,   ?  ?    ?  ?

----------

,     (International Accounting Standards Board - IASB)               (       1  2009 .).        -         .
 :
www.iasb.org
http://www.minfin.gov.by/rmenu/busin.../msfo/perevod/


      .       . -      (     ) ...  ,  .

       !!!

----------


## richard_az

> VeraFet.  -  , , -,         (    ,      )  .      ,  -    ,    -     .       ,  ,  ,       .  -   ,   ,      . ,  ...
>  ,   ,  ,      (  -    ,    ),  ,        () .    ,        ,   ,     -    .
> -,      ...   .    -,   -  ,        .     .  - ,    .    , ,  ,  ,      .           .     -   ,          ,  ,   -  , .
>    ,       .  !       .   ,       .  -  .
>     .    IAS ,    .      IFRS.   ,     IAS    .     ,      .
>  ,      ,  IAS/IFRS.  "",  ,  .


  -       - ? -   ...
     -        ,           .  -        -    ,       .     -   ( ),       ,  ,      -    .        -     -  ! ! ! ! ! !,   -  ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !    -  ! ! ! ! !  -  ,     -         ?
    -     ,      (    -18),        -  100%   .     ?  ?          ( ) ,    .

----------


## REG_ina

> -       - ? -   ...


 ,     
http://rarus.ru/products/soft/44830/...uct-about-link

 1: 8     :

    *                ;
    *            ;
    *      1: 8        ,    -    ;
    *       ;
    *            ;

----------


## REG_ina

> -        ,           .


  , -.   - .  -      .  ,  ,   ,     ,   .     ,  ,  .



> -     -  ! ! ! ! ! !,   -  ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


   ? ?  :Embarrassment:   .  ,  !



> -  ,     -         ?


     -     /.  .



> -     ,      (    -18),        -  100%   .


     .     ,    ,  .  -  ,    ,    /      . ,  -   ,  .



> ?  ?          ( )


  .  ,  ""    -,    -  -  .       : ,  ! ,  ,  !       "",   ,   . "" -  ,   , , , ,    ,  ,    .
    .     .        !        .   -  ,  ,     .        .

----------


## REG_ina

...
        IAS/IFRS , , , ,  ,     ,   -    .     .         ,     ,     , ..    -   .
  -     .  - ,  ...  .
  -    .      ,  .

----------


## ab-top

IFRS  " ".   .

----------


## Katerina3783

-       .    ,       .
          -        .
      -     (   )  :Embarrassment:

----------

.      CAP    . -  "   "   . ().  -   -

----------


## Natasha_Kir

"  "    -      ,        ))
   ,       ,    ""  .  ,     :Smilie: 
         -   . ,        ,    2-  .  30 .       ,    .  ,      . 
     ,       .    ,    (  ).

----------


## REG_ina

"".       -   .

----------


## Katerina3783

> "  "    -      ,        ))


      .. :Redface: 
    .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Morena

,       -?!      ,   ?!

----------

-        _

----------


## Server56

1.     ,     .     ,       .   "   ".     (. , .   .       ),   ,      ,      .
2.      (     ,  1985 )       -   , ,   ,      -   .   .      -   ,    , ,     .  ,     -,   ,  .

----------


## 7mikl

> 1.     ,     .     ,       .   "   ".     (. , .   .       ),   ,      ,      .
> 2.      (     ,  1985 )       -   , ,   ,      -   .   .      -   ,    , ,     .  ,     -,   ,  .


   ,      .    ,       .    .     ,      .   US GAAP      .       () ,      .        ,

----------


## Server56

> .


,  .  ,        US GAAP   .



> ()


   .         .      .        (  )     -  ,    ,  ,    !
  ,     -,   .   .    -  . ,        (    ).   !

----------

> ,  .  ,        US GAAP   .


       ,     .

      .

----------


## Server56

> .


    20     .    -      .

----------

> 20     .    -      .


        .
     .
     .

 ,    -         .

,         :  ,   -         ,    ,

   (,  )      (..       ,    ).

       .

----------

> ,     .
> 
>       .


  -    ,        ,         ?

----------

,    
http://www.ifrs.org/Use+around+the+w...anslations.htm

  ( 2011)   - 
  2009 - .

   2011      .

 ,   ,      -          .     ,    .
      - .  ,   -     (         , ).

    ,     ...

 ,         .
       (..        ).

----------

-       ?
     ,    -    ?
    ?

----------

-  -  .

 ( )-  ,     (   - -   ) -    .

,  .

----------

> -       ?
>      ,    -    ?
>     ?


   . .  208-  27  2010 .
  , ,     :
http://www.pwc.com/us/en/issues/ifrs...y_adoption.pdf

----------

> . .  208-  27  2010 .
>   , ,     :
> http://www.pwc.com/us/en/issues/ifrs...y_adoption.pdf


    ...
 ,       .
     .    ?        ? ..  .     ,      ?

----------

acrobat reader     ,    :Smilie: 
   ,          /.  /         -   ,   -    .
       ,            .
 .

----------


## PP

_              -   
     ( )  _     (--    -    )


  -

----------


## DoomkAsia

?      ,  ,   .,   ,     ?     .

----------


## helplogon

> _              -   
>      ( )  _     (--    -    )
> 
> 
>   -


..      ,      ,   ,    ????  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> ..


 ( , ,   ).  - .





> ..


, -     . (      -   - -   )




> ..        ????


.
 -     - -          .  . 7  1,    39    .
   -    .      .
    -         ,     .

----------


## REG_ina

> -     - -          .  . 7  1,    39    .

----------

> 


.     :    ,       , .
      .          .

    -      .        (   ,    ) - ..   " "        .

----------

> _              -   
>      ( )  _     (--    -    )
> 
> 
>   -



  ,    EBITDA   ?     ,       ( )

----------


## balabolec

> n  ,    EBITDA   ?



      EBITDA  ?

----------

,  ,            -     ????

  ,     ???


:    ,     ,   .....

----------


## Zamala

"  "  2011-2013 .:

http://www.twirpx.com/files/financia...o_na_praktike/

----------

, ,        ( ),        ?
     capex    ?

----------

?     ,          

 ,     .

1)           ?
    .
  ,       

2)      ,     ,                    

3)  : , ,   ?           ?  ,  capex

----------


## balabolec

?

----------


## Irisha

.  ,      .     ,       ,  .     .

----------

,         ,        
finassessment. com

----------

